# Epoxy Mistake / Correction?



## steelboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi guys

been looking for an answer online couldn't find one so I figured i'd try posting here. 

we are applying two-part epoxy paint (dark green, special mix) to metal building framing, and the idiots that work for me decided to go ahead and NOT mix the two parts and just apply the green without the catalyst to the metal. 

in order to fix this someone else on site mentioned overmixing the epoxy with catalyst and painting over the existing. would this work?

or should we just strip the mistake off as much as possible and start again?

a quick answer would be great!

Thanks


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have used 2-parts in the past, but by no means am an expert on them. 

That said, I would think you need to strip it off, and reapply correctly.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Start over scrape and solvent wipe. read the directions and mix both parts seperatly prior to mixing together allow proper induction/stand in time and git er done.sh*t happens.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Mix some at the correct ratio and try it on a sample area. It should cure to touch within 24 hours. This method would be considered an encapsulation, and would not guarantee the original coat to bond to the substrate as it was designed to do.

"Caking' could also occur, which leaves the base coat of the coating system softer then the top coat. 

"Gassing out" may be another side effect of this band aide. 

You'll have to consider the environment your working in, and time constraints to see if you can get by with this method or start from scratch.

By the way, this happened to me, and I went with encapsulation. It appeared to cure.


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

You could try to "repair" the screw up with an overcoat of properly mixed material but the best solution would be to strip it off like previously suggested. 

Yes it might appear to be hard to the touch after overcoating it but there is uncured product underneath. You will never be able to reactivate the curing process in the first coat. 

You would be surprised at how often this happens to both inexperienced people and long term professionals who use epoxies on a regular basis. It could be a lot worse with being on the hook for down time in a plant/refinery/mill ect.


----------



## Tom Rohland Jr. (Apr 25, 2007)

steelboy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> been looking for an answer online couldn't find one so I figured i'd try posting here.
> 
> ...


HEY,

KICK YOURSELF IN THE ASS FOR THE MISTAKE .................................AND DON'T FORGET TO SHOVE YOUR BOOT UP THE BOOTY ON THE SMUCK THAT SUGGESTED TO PAINT OVER IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IN THE FUTURE READ THE SPECSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

THAT'S SPECIFICATIONS FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW.........

STRIP YOUR "MESSUP" AND DO IT RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOOAH


TOM ROHLAND, JR.
RANGERS LEAD THE WAY


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I use epoxies quite a bit when doing table tops and countertops and I can tell you that you need to start over.


----------

